
Upload attachments to GitHub in CLI - xxhomey19
The easiest way to get public URL to your files.<p>Every time I need a public and free URL to host my images, I always open an issue on GitHub and drag some files into the textarea, then I finally got some public URLs.<p>Just like another CLI tool nba-go I built three weeks before. Watching NBA and getting a free URL are both so annoying to me. Therefore, I built this simple CLI tool to do all of those uploading stuff automatically.<p>Hope you guys like it.<p>GitHub repo: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;xxhomey19&#x2F;github-uploader
======
ezekg
Linkified version: [https://github.com/xxhomey19/github-
uploader](https://github.com/xxhomey19/github-uploader).

So I think this is pretty cool, because I do this same thing all the time to
upload images in a pinch, especially for images/files to be used within a
readme.

Instead of using a fake account, hardcoding the password, and using a headless
browser to do your bidding—why not just use the API endpoint GitHub is
actually using to upload the files? Then you could let users use their own
GitHub tokens.

